# tackle sale



## earl60446 (May 6, 2014)

Pretty good prices at this place right now, I have no affiliation.
Tim

https://www.overstockbait.com/Crappie-Fishing-Bait-and-Lures-s/209.htm
https://www.overstockbait.com/category-s/1726.htm


----------



## Butthead (May 6, 2014)

I really wish I hadn't read your post tonight... :lol:


----------



## earl60446 (May 7, 2014)

Yah, nothing depletes my cash faster than a tackle sale.
Tim


----------

